# Mudd Pie



## pineywoods (Apr 28, 2012)

Ingredients

1-Package of Oreo Cookies

2-Packages of French Vanilla Pudding

12 ounces of Cool Whip

8 ounces of Cream Cheese

1/2 cup of Powdered Sugar

2 cups of Milk

Crush the cookies and put half in the bottom of an 9 x 11 cake pan. Save the other half for later. Then mix all the rest of the ingredients in a mixing bowl and blend with a mixer. Place this mixture on top of the crushed cookies in the pan then top with the rest of the crushed cookies.

Place in the refrigerator for at least two hours before serving.


----------



## chefrob (Apr 28, 2012)

sounds simple and best of all.....good as all get out jerry!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks Rob it is pretty good stuff


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 28, 2012)

I have not had this in years...It was one of the recipes my girls learned in Girl Scouts and was proud to make it for Dad...JJ


----------



## dewetha (Apr 28, 2012)

that' is 2 hours i could have been eating oreo's! lol

good recipe anyway. seems simple. I have not dabbled in desserts and this looks like a good one.


----------

